# Hispanic League or Signature League



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 5, 2017)

My child likes soccer but doesnt love club soccer and wondering if I should bring her down to Signature league.    She has two years of club experience and I am looking at something that can give her more flexibility with our schedule so she can try other sports in the Spring and Soccer in the Fall.

Another option could be the Hispanic leagues in SoCal.  they do have talented kids, less commitment, and way cheaper than anything else.      Also trying to determine if this is an option for girls (u10). 

Looking for some advice on this topic.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Dec 5, 2017)

Don’t forget arena and futsal.  Both can be fun.  Limited to no practices, show up and play with your friends.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 5, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> My child likes soccer but doesnt love club soccer and wondering if I should bring her down to Signature league.    She has two years of club experience and I am looking at something that can give her more flexibility with our schedule so she can try other sports in the Spring and Soccer in the Fall.
> 
> Another option could be the Hispanic leagues in SoCal.  they do have talented kids, less commitment, and way cheaper than anything else.      Also trying to determine if this is an option for girls (u10).
> 
> Looking for some advice on this topic.


As far as I know girls are playing on the same teams with boys in Hispanic Leagues up until U16. Talking about no commitment league -  some games we would have a full team and some games you lucky if 7-8 shows up.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 5, 2017)

If you go through some threads youll find some help. Latin Leagues are good below age of around 14 - leagues get nuts when kids start producing more testosterone. Club kids I know play sunday league when they dont have club games. Signature is: a Your Mileage May Vary (YMMV) depending on coach and talent on team. Bottomline is the kid having fun and reaching goals they have. Depending on age, do they plan on playing HS? Signature is more organized, and they need an organized environment. Nothing stopping the child from playing both sig and mexican league. Just be aware the play can get rougher at older ages. Just make sure the kid has fun - some kids actually just want to play and dont care about the level


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 5, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> As far as I know girls are playing on the same teams with boys in Hispanic Leagues up until U16. Talking about no commitment league -  some games we would have a full team and some games you lucky if 7-8 shows up.


last league my kid had this situation until they got a bit more serious. stopped mixing ages and genders. dependent on the league. many santa ana leagues dont mix genders


----------



## mirage (Dec 5, 2017)

If that was my kid, I would find out why she doesn't like club soccer.

Depending on the reason why will guid your way....


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2017)

mirage said:


> If that was my kid, I would find out why she doesn't like club soccer.
> 
> Depending on the reason why will guid your way....


some kids dont care for the extreme competition atmosphere. most just want to be with kids they get along with and enjoy the game. competition sucks out the joy for some. at least this child seems to want to keep playing. most kids i see who stop club ball quit completely. encourage the kid to play wherever they want, outside of rec


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2017)

What area are you in?  What age?


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 6, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> some kids dont care for the extreme competition atmosphere. most just want to be with kids they get along with and enjoy the game. competition sucks out the joy for some. at least this child seems to want to keep playing. most kids i see who stop club ball quit completely. encourage the kid to play wherever they want, outside of rec


Hate to pop peoples fantasy bubbles but life's full of competition. If you can't hack it on an organized sports team,  the real world's going to chew you up and spit you out.


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 6, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Hate to pop peoples fantasy bubbles but life's full of competition. If you can't hack it on an organized sports team,  the real world's going to chew you up and spit you out.


While I agree with the sentiment, if a kid just wants to play soccer without the pressure that club can bring, why push them?  They will have enough pressure from school, friends, work, life eventually to make up for something as small as an organized sport.


----------



## growingpains (Dec 6, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Hate to pop peoples fantasy bubbles but life's full of competition. If you can't hack it on an organized sports team,  the real world's going to chew you up and spit you out.


A lot of kids just want to play and have other priorities... like playing an instrument - good to learn a skill without the need to be competitive and still compete in other things. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Hate to pop peoples fantasy bubbles but life's full of competition. If you can't hack it on an organized sports team,  the real world's going to chew you up and spit you out.


Yep  because club soccer success, whatever that is, has direct corellation to life success. Life is over 8 yr old Darla and 13 yr Timmy dont want to compete any more. Im sure all the sideline yellers agree with you though.

If people know a league, post it. A league plays at Marco Forster Middle School in San Juan but dont know who organizes it.


----------



## growingpains (Dec 7, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yep  because club soccer success, whatever that is, has direct corellation to life success. Life is over 8 yr old Darla and 13 yr Timmy dont want to compete any more. Im sure all the sideline yellers agree with you though.
> 
> If people know a league, post it. A league plays at Marco Forster Middle School in San Juan but dont know who organizes it.



What's really interesting is that it took us playing for a club team that I knew wouldn't be able to win against any top teams. We all obviously still wanted to win, and it was frustrating at first, but it was so much more chill and enjoyable - games were a lot more fun to watch and parents were fun to be around, no negative talk about anyone and no more long rides home. The crazy thing is, for the first half of the season i could tell my kid wasn't playing to her potential and holding back - after talking to her, she basically said she was afraid to mess up. I told her it was ok to make mistakes and to just experiment out there - I also let the coach know as well - and guess what? Her development and play just took off and still is. She not only started scoring again, but she started making really amazing plays and her creativity on the field just blossomed. She regained her love for the game.

I feel like a lot of us parents get so caught up in the potential we see in our kids and getting those big wins, we really forget that even if you see this as your kids meal ticket, it's not worth it if you or they are miserable and just stressed out all the time. you don't stand there and yell, "ADD ADD ADD! CARRY THE ONE, CARRY THE ONE! OMG WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?!??" every time they do homework. Or like when they're doing music, stand there and pressure them to play certain notes. "PLAY THE G#! It's wide open!" It's ridiculous. In the same way, you need to allow kids freedom to experiment, be creative, and make mistakes on the field... and through this process, they'll get better and play the beautiful game. All they need is a field to play/practice. Good instruction/coaching helps too.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 7, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yep  because club soccer success, whatever that is, has direct corellation to life success.


Theres competition in every aspect of life. Don't be narrow minded and think just think soccer. 

It starts in the class room with grades and moves on to test scores for admission into universities. Depending on career paths it continues in college then over flowes to the work place. 

Despite living in California now, "the state of free handouts",   a majority of people here still believe in hard work and pushing them self to make ends meet. 

It all starts early and sports only help with hard work, dedication and competition to make us better individuals.


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Lets go back to the topic at hand:  LESS COMMITMENT--NOT COMPETITION

For less commitment , your playing a team sport , so your also committed to your team and the kids associated with that team. *Regardless of Rec/AYSO etc.....so consider that.  Other kids on that team are committed as well!*

As for the Spanish leagues around town, yes they are cheaper, but you get what you pay for......crappy fields sometime, no shows at games, ALOT of shouting, just as much as club or more.....

Just make sure its what your kid wants, theres all types of futsal/arena soccer that you can just walk on, hopefully that fire gets reignited, Good Luck.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 7, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Theres competition in every aspect of life. Don't be narrow minded and think just think soccer.
> 
> It starts in the class room with grades and moves on to test scores for admission into universities. Depending on career paths it continues in college then over flowes to the work place.
> 
> ...


yep because geniuses or people with above level intellect tend to be freak athletes and/or compete in whatever they do. at least 90% of the kids at the universities ive gone to, on the daily, didnt give a shit about competition - in fact it was more about helping one another to advance. if you were an outlier, people thought "what's wrong with that dick/bitch?". exceptions were school competitions, class competitions - but they werent win at all costs & didnt change a person's daily character. not individuals begging for handouts. some schools have a compete, compete attitude - but that is usually a function of the people/parenting attending the university. not going to place myself in an environment you have ahole kids turning off the burner you need going for 2hrs to complete a chem experiment, or where a kid will throw crap into the beaker to taint the results, breaking your laptop, spilling crap on your laptop, losing your homework, stealing your books, etc - crap i hear done by kids wanting to be at top of the class at schools my friends attended. many who are on athletic scholarship and really cant transfer - only advice was for me not to go there. who wouldnt punch a kid or worse if they did that to them? only kids with a lot to lose, like kids on scholarship - other kids know who is who. at 18-21, i didnt have much to lose hurting someone. luckily my friends understood that and had me look elsewhere.

i tell my kid to compete in everything he does  This is all personal parenting preference, but doesnt mean my kid will be more successful than a kid who isnt this way. have former classmates and family who were All-World ("football dude") athletes who ended up in prison for real estate fraud, banking fraud, racketeering, felony theft, etc. there is a point where this attitude is a detriment - especially if you are screwing others in the name of competition. 

people are wired differently & impossible change how they mentally function. no 100% correct or incorrect way of living life. this coming from a strict parent, but wont tell others how to raise their kids.  if a kid doesnt want to play club soccer, go to jiu-jitsu comps, go to TKD tournaments, go to Violin lessons 15hrs a week, have to listen to what the kid is saying. i dont know about you, but my time is pretty limited and not going to literally drag a kid to go do something they dont constantly want to do - given they are old enough to explain why.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 7, 2017)

46n2 said:


> Lets go back to the topic at hand:  LESS COMMITMENT--NOT COMPETITION
> 
> For less commitment , your playing a team sport , so your also committed to your team and the kids associated with that team. *Regardless of Rec/AYSO etc.....so consider that.  Other kids on that team are committed as well!*
> 
> ...



back on topic. signature is not a bad option if coach is good and have good players. no reason he/she cant play sig and play in a mx league. as long a mx league knows you cant make every game - at least in my area. the best sig teams and mx teams can beat a good portion of flight 3 club teams and some decent flight 2 teams


----------



## SageMajor (Dec 7, 2017)

My DD played in a hispanic league in Santa Ana from about 5 to 8.  The competition was all girls and she had fun doing it.  I think the league was 2 year age groups at the smaller and 3 a the olders.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 7, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What area are you in?  What age?


Brea area for Age 9 girls.   I heard there might be one in Anaheim or Fullerton


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Dec 7, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> Hate to pop peoples fantasy bubbles but life's full of competition. If you can't hack it on an organized sports team,  the real world's going to chew you up and spit you out.


LOL!?!!   Apparently Steve Jobs, and most geeks and nerds are screwed for life.    Organized sport is such a small world for children to develop themselves.   There's art, dance, science, and all kinds of other ways that kids can develop.     My child is only 8 and she just needs a break from soccer. You have to remember that club soccer didn't start this young 10 years ago.     Now a days coaches want 4 year olds to join club.  The burnout factor will be higher for this new generation of kids.  Back then most club teams didn't have spring season so kids could play other sports.  Now it's year round with 2 weeks of a break in Christmas and 3 in the summer.


----------

